# Power of Music....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I find this to be a beautiful example of the power of music....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone else sent me this link today as well - isn't it just amazing?


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

A perfect clip for me to hear and see on Easter morning. Thanks for posting it, Hawk.


----------

